# Anyone have a recipe for a lemon/lime jello salad?



## Linda Ahlquist (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm looking for  a recipe I've lost that was a family favorite.  It was called Elizabeth Salad and was made with lemon and lime jello and had crushed pineapple, cottage cheese, sour cream and milk.  Does anyone have a similar recipe they can share?


----------



## carnivore (Dec 5, 2003)

the 2nd recipe looks pretty close:

http://www.angelfire.com/home/carolynsscrapbook/recipes_salads.html


----------



## Linda Ahlquist (Dec 5, 2003)

*Thanks for the jello salad recipe*

My son will thank you too :!:  That looks very much like my old recipe.


----------



## Dove (Jan 3, 2004)

*Jello Salad*

Linda. 
Did you make the jello salad? If so, how did you like it?
Dove


----------



## tiggerbengal (Jan 4, 2004)

my granmother used to make the cottage cheese salad .. you can use different flavors, too. except the only difference, is that there was whipped cream in it.


----------



## Cindy Olson (Apr 8, 2006)

Linda Ahlquist said:
			
		

> I'm looking for  a recipe I've lost that was a family favorite.  It was called Elizabeth Salad and was made with lemon and lime jello and had crushed pineapple, cottage cheese, sour cream and milk.  Does anyone have a similar recipe they can share?


Hi!  I have a wonderful recipe for the Lemon Lime jello mold....Still interested?  i would need to send it via e-mail...contact me at    kwehmhoff@hotmail.com... Bye for now!


----------



## Francesca43 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Elizabeth Salad*

Hi,

Here's my family recipe for Elizabeth Salad:

*Elizabeth Salad*​ Single Recipe
  1 pkg Lemon Jello
  1 pkg Lime Jello
  1 Cup hot water
  Place jello in bowl, float bowl in sink of  hot water (to help jello dissolve) and pour in 1 cup hot water.  Stir well to get as much of the gelatine to mix in as possible.
  1.5 Cups Sour Cream
  .5 Cups Milk
  1 Cup Cottage Cheese
  1 Cup Crushed Pineapple
  Add the above to jello mixture and stir.  Pour into mould and chill.  Garnish with extra sour cream and maraschino cherries.
Double Recipe
  2 pkg Lemon Jello
  2 pkg Lime Jello
  1.5 Cup hot water
  Place jello in bowl, float bowl in sink of  hot water (to help jello dissolve) and pour in 1 cup hot water.  Stir well to get as much of the gelatine to mix in as possible.
  3 Cups Sour Cream
  .5 Cups Milk
  2 Cups Cottage Cheese
  2 Cups Crushed Pineapple
  Add the above to jello mixture and stir.  Pour into mould and chill.  Garnish with extra sour cream and maraschino cherries.

Hope you like it.



Francesca


----------

